

Show HN: OneBox.io – Sync Email Attachments to Dropbox, Box, GDrive, OneDrive - elopez
http://onebox.io

======
fmilman
Email attachments are nicely organized and easily searchable. I'm using it to
connect all my accounts and manage attachments in one place.

------
deanclatworthy
There is an ifttt for this: [https://ifttt.com/recipes/98759-save-all-your-
gmail-attachme...](https://ifttt.com/recipes/98759-save-all-your-gmail-
attachments-to-dropbox)

What benefits does your service offer over this setup?

~~~
elopez
Thanks for the feedback! This ifttt is only for Gmail --> Dropbox, my service
supports any email client to any major cloud drive. Additionally, we
automatically organize your attachments by filetype, so it's easy to find them
later. And if you want to save on inbox space, we have the option of replacing
attachments in incoming e-mails with the links to where they're stored on your
cloud drive.

------
clemsen
Once you know that a service like this exists you want it. I won't sign up,
because I am unsure about giving another company access to my mail account. Do
you know about a similar solution that can be run on an own server?

~~~
stevekemp
Writing something to pull out attachments from a set of Maildir directories
isn't too difficult.

e.g. I wrote this quick hack recently
[https://gist.github.com/skx/ba07ba7fbb0788c6ba68](https://gist.github.com/skx/ba07ba7fbb0788c6ba68)

If you're looking for more robust/common software take a look at the "mpack"
package of tools.

Syncing to dropbox is left as an exercise, but presumably you'd just configure
your attachments to be saved into the magic folder, perhaps on a per-suffix
basis. (e.g. ~/shared/attachments/jpg/foo.jpg)

~~~
devguru1
Writing a hack as you said is easy. Writing a usefull product is hard. Feel
the difference...

------
knd775
While it seems like a neat idea, do you really want so many companies to have
your data? It seems like the risks of data theft is compounded.

~~~
elopez
That's fair, if you don't trust any cloud storage drives with your data, this
might not be for you. Not sure what would make a cloud drive less trustworthy
than an email provider, though.

~~~
knd775
It's not necessarily that I am worried about any of them, but it is much more
likely that at least one of them will have a security breach than it is with
just one provider.

For instance, I use Dropbox. If Box has a breach, I am fine. I am fine unless
Dropbox has a breach. If I use This service, then my data is compromised if
any provider has a security breach.

~~~
elopez
I'm not sure I follow. With OneBox.io, you only connect your email to one
cloud drive, so you should be fine unless Dropbox has a breach.

~~~
knd775
Oh, I understand now. I originally thought that it saved it to multiple
services. I apologize.

~~~
elopez
No worries. I should have included "or" in the post title. Hope you give us a
shot!

------
nqduy
It's not working for OneDrive. After I signed in, it redirected me to the
homepage. GDrive works.

~~~
elopez
Ah, thanks for letting me know! I'll take a look to see what could be wrong.

------
zwieback
Very cool idea but would never use it with my corporate account where the
interesting attachments are.

~~~
elopez
That's fair. Do you know what, if any, kinds of assurances or measures would
make it viable for your corporate account?

~~~
zwieback
Sorry, I really don't but our IT has pretty strict rules about what we can do
with our email. I'm guessing you would have to work directly with the
corporate IT departments to make sure they can audit security.

------
alided1
i use it for all my accounting needs. Very handy when you have tons of
attachments to go over.

